# Respiratory Therapists in NZ



## AKMAX

Hello,

Just wondering if there are any American Respiratory Therapists who have moved to NZ and able to find work. I know they call them Physiotherapists over there, but didn't know if our US training was adequate for them.


----------



## Kimbella

I don't know about respiratory therapists, but I know my nursing credentials are not equivalent over here. I would need to do about a years worth of additional school to gain equivalent licensing as I had in California. You can check at the physiotherapy board of new zealand website to find more resources specific to your licensing. Good luck!


----------



## Goulet

Same question. I am a Respiratory Therapist from Canada living in NZ now too. Wondering the steps to be able to work. I know we do not have a regulatory body here.


----------



## patelrikesh

i am also same like you friends. i am from India and not able to find my field related work in NZ. i am completed B.sc Respiratory care technology (4 Years). If you got any information please let me know. 

***PERSONAL DETAILS REMOVED***

Rikesh


----------

